
IsoPlex: Popcorn time alternative maintained by Isohunt - retejo
http://isoplex.isohunt.to/
======
zacinbusiness
So....what exactly is Isohunt.to? Isohunt.com was shut down and the footer of
Isohunt.to says they are not affiliated with Isohunt inc. So...wouldn't it be
safe to assume that Isohunt.to is just an MPAA/RIAA honeypot that's designed
to snap up users of the original Isohunt who just don't notice the difference?
I'd stay 50,000 miles away from them and any of their "products."

~~~
csytan
Isohunt.to is an unrelated clone of the original.

Source: used to work for Isohunt.

~~~
zacinbusiness
Interesting! Did working for Isohunt help or hurt you in the post Isohunt job
search? I would think that the technical skills learned from working at such a
massively popular site would go a long way. But I wonder if employers would
worry about affiliating themselves with an entity that's been deemed illegal.
Thoughts?

------
TilmanGriesel
It seems more or less like a popcorn time copy. It uses the node modules
peerflix
([https://github.com/mafintosh/peerflix](https://github.com/mafintosh/peerflix)),
read-torrent ([https://github.com/mafintosh/read-
torrent](https://github.com/mafintosh/read-torrent)) and socket-io
([http://socket.io](http://socket.io)) for example. You can read the source
code if you download the mac version and open Contents/Resources/app.nw inside
the Isoplex package. But it is a good question why it is not on github.

~~~
JacobEdelman
I would be more suspicious if they didn't use socket.io, its incredibly common
and useful. I'm happy to see competition here as this shows that the ideas
behind Popcorn Time really stand a chance of growing and improving.

------
thefreeman
FYI popcorn time is still being actively developed and is open source.
[https://github.com/popcorn-official/popcorn-app/](https://github.com/popcorn-
official/popcorn-app/)

it isn't the original team but they have been maintaining it for the past few
months and seem committed to keeping it alive.

~~~
Tsutsukakushi
It's not open source. It's free software.

[https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/open-source-misses-the-
point....](https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/open-source-misses-the-point.html)

E: one of the links was wrong. [https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-software-
for-freedom.htm...](https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-software-for-
freedom.html)

~~~
thefreeman
I appreciate the point you are trying to make, but maybe if you said something
more like "its not _just_ open source, but also free software" it would have
come across as less hostile.

~~~
Tsutsukakushi
But they are not the same thing. It is NOT open source. This is why I stopped
coming to Fapper Jews.

~~~
thefreeman
I think you need to learn to read your own links man.

 _As far as we know, all existing free software would qualify as open source._

If it's free software it's also open source.

------
synctext
Even the website layout is copied from popcorn time. Seems closed source..

------
MrJagil
I want it for music. Would be perfect for parties as an alternative to
spotify, grooveshark etc.

Need queuing and support for a bunch of weird open formats and then we're good
to go.

~~~
3rd3
How about actually paying for music instead of committing a crime?

~~~
YungLean
I pay for music, I don't pay for copies of music. Copying music is effortless
and doesn't merit reward.

~~~
pessimizer
But I spent over three hours in the studio 20 years ago; all creativity will
be sucked out of society if I'm not paid for that for the next 110 years. By
"that", I mean the writing, not the performing. Performers who don't write can
go to hell for all I care.

------
daGrevis
I can't find the source code. Is it even available?

~~~
hipsters_unite
I think it might be closed source. The site looks identical to Popcorn Time,
but it's not clear if this is a fork of the original application or a new one
based on it.

~~~
TilmanGriesel
The node packages It uses the node module peerflix
([https://github.com/mafintosh/peerflix](https://github.com/mafintosh/peerflix))
is the same that popcorn-time makes use of. In this case they are identical.
But subtitles and tracker health are missing. It seems that is is not a copy
but flavoured by popcorn time.

------
DogeDogeDoge
This looks nice but i wonder why it is not open sourced if free.

------
chris_wot
There seems to be a singular lack of sound.

------
shin_lao
Is this legal?

~~~
zz1
The software per se, yes, it is. But basically any use you can make of it
isn't, since the free movies are probably less than 1% of the catalogue.

~~~
sintaxi
That is unfortunate that this technology needs to overcome that stigmatism.
There is no reason this shouldn't be used for legitimate purposes. This would
be incredible for educational purposes.

------
thejosh
Plex[0] is a pretty big media server / player..... Very big coincidence.

[0][https://plex.tv/](https://plex.tv/)

~~~
dewey
A lot of cinemas / cinema chains are called _-plex_ too. I don't disagree that
it's a bit uncreative to pick a name like that but it's not uncommon in that
area to have a _-plex_ name.

